# sous vos applaudissements



## jupiter (12 Décembre 2006)

bonjour,
J'ai remarqué un truc à la télé, je voudrais savoir si c'est moi qui me fait des idées ou si vous aussi vous avez remarqué ça. J'ai l'impression qu'on applaudit de plus en plus dans les talks-shows, alors j'ai compté entre chaque séances d'applaudissements dans des émissions comme le grand journal de canal+, l'émission de fogiel, de berne, de ardisson, de ruquier et à chaque fois, y'a pas une minute qui passe, en moyenne, sans qu'on applaudisse à tout rompre des propos assez banals, ou plus ou moins droles.
J'ai jamais assisté a une émission de télé, mais ce qui m'étonne, quand on écoute les applaus attentivement , c'est que ça part toujours d'une personne et que la foule suit. Donc je me dis, y'a quelqu'un qui fait la claque. Et donc, si il fait la claque, c'est au nom de la production.
Donc la question que je me pose, c'est, si ce serait pas une forme de propagande?
De nous faire croire que tout ce qui est dit dans une émission mérite d'etre applaudi, que c'est génial, et donc de nous faire croire qu'on assiste a un truc qui mérite d'etre regardé, et que donc il faut rester devant l'écran? une technique de manipulation de l'opinion?
Je me demande si y'a une technique chez ceux qui fabriquent ces emissions, un cahier des charges sur la fréquences des applaus à avoir par minute?


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2006)

tu d&#233;couvres la t&#233;l&#233; ?

quelle chance&#8230;


----------



## jupiter (12 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> tu d&#233;couvres la t&#233;l&#233; ?
> 
> quelle chance&#8230;



j'ai &#233;t&#233; plus d'un an sans la regarder, et depuis septembre, j'en ai rachet&#233; une, mais je garanti que avant dans mon souvenir du moins, c'&#233;tait pas autant.
je trouve que &#231;a a beaucoup empir&#233;, mais peut etre que je me trompe.


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> j'ai été plus d'un an sans la regarder, et depuis septembre, j'en ai racheté une, mais je garanti que avant dans mon souvenir du moins, c'était pas autant.
> je trouve que ça a beaucoup empiré, mais peut etre que je me trompe.



On applaudit Jupiter !


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> j'ai &#233;t&#233; plus d'un an sans la regarder, et depuis septembre, j'en ai rachet&#233; une, mais je garanti que avant dans mon souvenir du moins, c'&#233;tait pas autant.
> je trouve que &#231;a a beaucoup empir&#233;, mais peut etre que je me trompe.


oui c'est toujours plus flagrant avec un peu de recul.


----------



## .Steff (12 Décembre 2006)

Clap Clap !!!
Un an sans t&#233;l&#233; mais t'en a loup&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233; des trucs.. Tous plus intello les uns que les autres


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> ce qui m'étonne, quand on écoute les applaus attentivement , c'est que ça part toujours d'une personne et que la foule suit. Donc je me dis, y'a quelqu'un qui fait la claque. Et donc, si il fait la claque, c'est au nom de la production.
> Donc la question que je me pose, c'est, si ce serait pas une forme de propagande?



Ya un mec qui montre aux gens quand applaudir, quand rire, quand faire "boooooooouuuuh".
Ca s'appelle un chauffeur de salle et ça existe depuis très longtemps.

D'ailleurs, il me semble bien que c'était le job de José Garcia avant qu'il se fasse repérer et embaucher par De Caunes...

Je ne dirais pas que c'est de la propagande, mais c'est surtout là pour nous éviter de trop refléchir, comme les rires préenregistrés dans les séries américaines : on te montre quand c'est drôle, quand c'est émouvant, etc... T'as juste à te laisser porter, affalé comme une merde dans ton canapé, ta bière à la main.


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ya un mec qui montre aux gens quand applaudir, quand rire, quand faire "boooooooouuuuh".
> Ca s'appelle un chauffeur de salle et ça existe depuis très longtemps.



'Tain ! on en apprends tous les jours 
Franchement, je ne regrette pas mon abonnement internet


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> 'Tain ! on en apprends tous les jours
> Franchement, je ne regrette pas mon abonnement internet


Fous toi de ma gueule toi! 

Chaipas, jupiter avait l'air surpris, je lui explique, chuis sympa moi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

J'ai d&#233;j&#224; entendu &#231;a quelque part, pas sous cet angle, mais o&#249; ?


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> chuis sympa moi



Toi ?

l'hopital qui se moque etc etc


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Décembre 2006)

Moi, ce qui m'horripile, ce sont les "standing ovations" ... que n'importe quelle merde entre sur le plateau et le public se lève comme un seul homme...
Je sais qu'avant, seules les super-stars y avaient (parfois) droit ... maintenant, c'est le tout-venant ... à croire que tous les publics sont montés sur ressorts...
...et voilà ... c'est dit !!!!!!


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2006)

et hop !

on applaudit !


----------



## .Steff (12 Décembre 2006)

et on se l&#232;ve


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi, ce qui m'horripile, ce sont les "standing ovations" ..



Je regarde pas trop les toc-chauds mais déjà dans les concerts (je parle de ceux où on est assis ) je fais déjà preuve de beaucoup de mauvaise volonté quand la foule se lève  ou alors c'est la flemme


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Je regarde pas trop les toc-chauds mais déjà dans les concerts (je parle de ceux où on est assis ) je fais déjà preuve de beaucoup de mauvaise volonté quand la foule se lève  ou alors c'est la flemme



Serait-ce l'âge ?


----------



## spud34 (12 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je sais qu'avant, seules les super-stars y avaient (parfois) droit ... maintenant, c'est le tout-venant ...



C'est peut-être que les super-stars d'aujourd'hui ne sont pas tes super-stars à toi


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2006)

et hop !

on se l&#232;ve et on applaudit  !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Décembre 2006)

*Etienne Mougeotte s'est trompé*
il pense vendre ses publicités comme du temps de cerveau disponible.

Mais là où le bât blesse, c'est que le cerveau en prend un coup à regarder TF#@%!







:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Clap! Clap! Clap! Clap! 


P.S. : quand j'ai vu le titre du sujet j'ai pens&#233; que c'&#233;tait sur Jacques Martin&#8230;


----------



## divoli (12 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi, ce qui m'horripile, ce sont les "standing ovations" ... que n'importe quelle merde entre sur le plateau et le public se l&#232;ve comme un seul homme...



Voil&#224;, histoire de donner l'illusion d'un semblant de qualit&#233; &#224; la m&#233;diocrit&#233; ambiante...


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Serait-ce l'âge ?



  

Ça pourrait, mais ça fait tellement longtemps que je fais comme ça que tu devrais faire attention : ça risque de t'arriver dans pas longtemps.


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Voilà, histoire de donner un semblant de qualité à la médiocrité ambiante...



t'es trop triste je reste assis et je cause à ma voisine.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

De toute façon, une fois mort, tout le monde à l'air debout.


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> que n'importe quelle merde entre sur le plateau et le public se lève comme un seul homme...



D'un autre côté, c'est peut-être à cause de l'odeur : ils veulent s'en aller .  :rose:


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> De toute façon, une fois mort, tout le monde à l'air debout.



Et on applaudit : D


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> De toute façon, une fois mort, tout le monde à l'air de boue.



Faute de frappe, sans doute. 
Les amateurs auront rectifié d'eux-mêmes


----------



## quetzalk (12 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> j'ai été plus d'un an sans la regarder, et depuis septembre, j'en ai racheté une



ben revends-là eh banane !  

_Quetzalk, privé de télé depuis 1997_​


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> _Quetzalk, privé de télé depuis 1997_​



Ah là

standing ovation !


----------



## jupiter (12 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ya un mec qui montre aux gens quand applaudir, quand rire, quand faire "boooooooouuuuh".
> Ca s'appelle un chauffeur de salle et &#231;a existe depuis tr&#232;s longtemps.
> 
> D'ailleurs, il me semble bien que c'&#233;tait le job de Jos&#233; Garcia avant qu'il se fasse rep&#233;rer et embaucher par De Caunes...
> ...



je dis propagande, car en fait, j'avais vu des emissions ou chaque fois que le nom de sarkozy &#233;tait prononc&#233;, le public huait (fogiel). je suis pas pro sarkozy, mais si vraiment c'est la production qui d&#233;cide &#231;a, ca y ressemble un peu, a une forme de propagande dissimul&#233;e. D'ou un l&#233;ger petit malaise malaise.


----------



## .Steff (12 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> ben revends-l&#224; eh banane !
> 
> _Quetzalk, priv&#233; de t&#233;l&#233; depuis 1997_​


En vrai plus de t&#233;l&#233; depuis 97???

Ca existe ?


----------



## quetzalk (12 Décembre 2006)

.Steff a dit:


> En vrai plus de télé depuis 97???
> 
> Ca existe ?



 oui  
débranchez un peu !​
C'était suite à un déménagement temporaire (manque de place, arrivée dans une nouvelle ville et peur de me recroqueviller devant l'écran) et je ne l'ai jamais regretté. Bon après c'est sûr y a plein d'inconvénients : ça incite à lire des journaux, aller au cinéma, bouquiner, et pire que tout : parler à des gens ! :affraid: (et je ne parle même pas de l'équilibre du couple et de la terrible question comment dîner en tête à tête sans le regard compassé de PPDA ?)

[mode Matrix enabled] Do you want the RED pill, or the BLUE pill, Neo ? [/Matrix]


----------



## divoli (12 Décembre 2006)

Je n'ai jamais compris ceux qui ne voulaient pas de télé. Certes il y a des émissions abrutissantes, mais d'autres sont intéressantes...


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais compris ceux qui ne voulaient pas de t&#233;l&#233;. Certes il y a des &#233;missions abrutissantes, mais d'autres sont int&#233;ressantes...



Encore une comme &#231;a et je boule rouge


----------



## divoli (12 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Encore une comme ça et je boule rouge




Je suis sidéré par tes arguments.


----------



## .Steff (12 Décembre 2006)

On veut des exemples. Et pas sur des chaines impossible &#224; avoir sans d&#233;bourser 20000&#8364; par an ??? M&#234;me si tu as eu une super offre promo qui te donne droit a 183 chaines en plus


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2006)

non, franchement, il y a des trucs bien &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;, mais sans public  
genre carambolages et les dessous des cartes sur Arte.

Bon, s&#251;r, on pourrait avoir tendance &#224; s'endormir devant, d'autant que je ne regarde que les rediffusions de nuit, mais au moins il y a du contenu


et pas d'applaudissements


----------



## divoli (12 Décembre 2006)

Des exemples, il y en a. Mais j'ai comme l'impression que je vais &#234;tre mis au pilori, si je commence &#224; en citer. 

Et moi, je ne re&#231;ois que les chaines nationales, plus celles du pays voisin.


Maintenant, si le topic revient &#224; dire qu'il existe des &#233;missions de bourrins (avec publics /   applaudissements), alors OUI il y a des &#233;missions de bourrins.


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Des exemples, il y en a. Mais j'ai comme l'impression que je vais &#234;tre mis au pilori, si je commence &#224; en citer.



Bon, question vBull : je viens de te bouler vert est-ce que je peux te bouler rouge

Allez hop j'essaie et je reviens 


Edit : la r&#233;ponse est NON&#8230; tu t'en sors bien


----------



## .Steff (12 Décembre 2006)

moi je trouve que les infos regionale de par chez moi sont pas mal. Plut&#244;t info que desinformations, apres, il y a des trucs le week end sur C+ en clair qui sont vraiment int&#233;ressant.
Tout n'est pas pourris, mais j'aurais tendance &#224; dire que la majorit&#233; si. un bon 90&#37;


----------



## divoli (12 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Bon, question vBull : je viens de te bouler vert est-ce que je peux te bouler rouge
> 
> Allez hop j'essaie et je reviens
> 
> ...




Moi, je ne peux plus te bouler du tout; _"Vous devriez donner des points... blablabala...".

_Mais attention, je te met en garde; tu commences à donner des arguments d'émissions de bourrins. Tu vas finir au "Maillon faible", si tu n'affines pas ton argumentation._

_


----------



## jugnin (12 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> non, franchement, il y a des trucs bien à la télé, mais sans public
> genre carambolages et les dessous des cartes sur Arte.
> 
> Bon, sûr, on pourrait avoir tendance à s'endormir devant, d'autant que je ne regarde que les rediffusions de nuit, mais au moins il y a du contenu
> ...



Si si... *k*arambolage c'est tellement chouette* que j'applaudis à me rougir les pognes, tout seul, debout, 'pis je siffle, tout ça...


* Non NED, c'est pas nécessaire


----------



## quetzalk (12 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> non, franchement, il y a des trucs bien &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;



Le probl&#232;me, AMHA, n'est pas de savoir si il existe des trucs bien &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; (car il y en a !), mais de reposer enti&#232;rement le probl&#232;me de la *place* que l'on fait &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; : place dans sa vie, son salon, son emploi du temps, sa vie familiale, son cerveau (consciemment et inconsciemment). Place que l'immense majorit&#233; des r&#233;sidents du monde occidental, au moins, consid&#232;re &#234;tre la *normalit&#233;* (aaaah le regard vaguement g&#234;n&#233; et condescendant de nombreuses personnes se disant "libres" et "intellectuelles" quand on leur dit qu'on n'a pas chez soi un tel appareil... ).

Apr&#232;s r&#233;flexion et diverses exp&#233;rience j'ai conclu que je n'avais *aucunement besoin* d'avoir une t&#233;l&#233; chez moi (contrairement &#224; une douche ou un lave-linge, voire aujourd'hui un ordinateur) , que &#231;a prend beaucoup de place, que c'est moche (l'appareil), que &#231;a m'apporte tr&#232;s peu de moments de satisfaction pour, en &#233;change, beaucoup d'exposition involontaire &#224; de la publicit&#233; (commerciale ou politique ), que m&#234;me en &#233;tant prudent-&#233;clair&#233;-moi-on-me-la-fait-pas et en regardant TF1 une heure par trimestre &#231;a orientait quand m&#234;me certains de mes choix, certaines de mes inqui&#233;tudes, certains de mes centres d'int&#233;r&#234;t dans ma vie ou concernant l'actualit&#233;. Et que malgr&#233; tout, insidieusement, la t&#233;l&#233; a (avait...) un effet sur ma vie aussi b&#234;tement qu'en m'incitant &#224; diff&#233;rer un coup de t&#233;l&#233;phone, &#224; rentrer plus t&#244;t du march&#233; ou toute autre adaptation de mon rythme &#224; un horaire de diffusion. Ou en me montrant des flaques de sang "d'archive" pour m'&#233;clairer sur la complexit&#233; des enjeux au Proche-Orient. Ou en regardant avec affection les nouveaux Danette &#224; la cr&#232;me de litchi fa&#231;on Tatin, la prochaine fois que je ferai les courses.

et de tout &#231;a, je n'en veux plus chez moi
  ​


----------



## jugnin (12 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> Le problème, AMHA, n'est pas de savoir si il existe des trucs bien à la télé (car il y en a !), mais de reposer entièrement le problème de la *place* que l'on fait à la télé : place dans sa vie, son salon, son emploi du temps, sa vie familiale, son cerveau (consciemment et inconsciemment). Place que l'immense majorité des résidents du monde occidental, au moins, considère être la *normalité* (aaaah le regard vaguement gêné et condescendant de nombreuses personnes se disant "libres" et "intellectuelles" quand on leur dit qu'on n'a pas chez soi un tel appareil... ).
> 
> Après réflexion et diverses expérience j'ai conclu que je n'avais *aucunement besoin* d'avoir une télé chez moi (contrairement à une douche ou un lave-linge, voire aujourd'hui un ordinateur) , que ça prend beaucoup de place, que c'est moche (l'appareil), que ça m'apporte très peu de moments de satisfaction pour, en échange, beaucoup d'exposition involontaire à de la publicité (commerciale ou politique ), que même en étant prudent-éclairé-moi-on-me-la-fait-pas et en regardant TF1 une heure par trimestre ça orientait quand même certains de mes choix, certaines de mes inquiétudes, certains de mes centres d'intérêt dans ma vie ou concernant l'actualité. Et que malgré tout, insidieusement, la télé a (avait...) un effet sur ma vie aussi bêtement qu'en m'incitant à différer un coup de téléphone, à rentrer plus tôt du marché ou toute autre adaptation de mon rythme à un horaire de diffusion. Ou en me montrant des flaques de sang "d'archive" pour m'éclairer sur la complexité des enjeux au Proche-Orient. Ou en regardant avec affection les nouveaux Danette à la crème de litchi façon Tatin, la prochaine fois que je ferai les courses.
> 
> ...




Quetzalk l'incorruptible . On se lève et... non c'est bon.

JE suis entièrement d'accord avec tes propos, et j'avoue être parfois victime des travers que tu dénonces:rose: . Le peu de périodes (courtes) que j'ai passées sans télévision, je les ai fort appréciées. Mais la télé est chaque fois revenue, et je m'en accomode très bien. Oualà, c'est comme une drogue quelque part. La consommer sans trop savoir pourquoi. Snif.


----------



## divoli (12 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> Le problème, AMHA, n'est pas de savoir si il existe des trucs bien à la télé (car il y en a !), mais de reposer entièrement le problème de la *place* que l'on fait à la télé : place dans sa vie, son salon, son emploi du temps, sa vie familiale, son cerveau (consciemment et inconsciemment). Place que l'immense majorité des résidents du monde occidental, au moins, considère être la *normalité* (aaaah le regard vaguement gêné et condescendant de nombreuses personnes se disant "libres" et "intellectuelles" quand on leur dit qu'on n'a pas chez soi un tel appareil... ).
> 
> Après réflexion et diverses expérience j'ai conclu que je n'avais *aucunement besoin* d'avoir une télé chez moi (contrairement à une douche ou un lave-linge, voire aujourd'hui un ordinateur) , que ça prend beaucoup de place, que c'est moche (l'appareil), que ça m'apporte très peu de moments de satisfaction pour, en échange, beaucoup d'exposition involontaire à de la publicité (commerciale ou politique ), que même en étant prudent-éclairé-moi-on-me-la-fait-pas et en regardant TF1 une heure par trimestre ça orientait quand même certains de mes choix, certaines de mes inquiétudes, certains de mes centres d'intérêt dans ma vie ou concernant l'actualité. Et que malgré tout, insidieusement, la télé a (avait...) un effet sur ma vie aussi bêtement qu'en m'incitant à différer un coup de téléphone, à rentrer plus tôt du marché ou toute autre adaptation de mon rythme à un horaire de diffusion. Ou en me montrant des flaques de sang "d'archive" pour m'éclairer sur la complexité des enjeux au Proche-Orient. Ou en regardant avec affection les nouveaux Danette à la crème de litchi façon Tatin, la prochaine fois que je ferai les courses.
> 
> ...



Je respecte ta position, mais je ne suis pas totalement d'accord. On a l'impression, à te lire, que ceux qui ont une télé sont tous forcément des gens décérébrés, très facilement manipulables, et dénués de tous sens critique.

Quant à la publicité, elle est partout, dans la rue, dans les journaux, sur internet (et sur MacGé)... Donc à part devenir hermite au fin fond du Massif Central, je ne vois pas comment y échapper.


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Donc &#224; part devenir hermite au fin fond du Massif Central, je ne vois pas comment y &#233;chapper.



Si je me rappelle bien, quetzalk conna&#238;t bien le fin fond du Massif Central 

Personnellement, j'ai eu la t&#233;l&#233; tard quand j'&#233;tais gamin (vu qu'elle n'arrivait pas encore dans le fin fond du Massif Central ), ensuite, j'ai pass&#233; de tr&#232;s longues ann&#233;es sans t&#233;l&#233;. Je l'ai maintenant depuis une quinzaine d'ann&#233;es et c'est vrai que je l'allume souvent sans trop savoir pourquoi  (sans la regarder non plus d'ailleurs ) et &#224; cause de &#231;a je n'&#233;coute plus trop la radio le soir.

Ceci dit, la t&#233;l&#233; ici ne marche jamais pendant les repas, plus g&#233;n&#233;ralement jamais avant le soir sauf exception rarissime. Ni mon gamin ni ma femme n'ont l'habitude d'allumer la t&#233;l&#233; (ils sont moins d&#233;prav&#233;s que moi ).

Ceci dit, il y a des films &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;, pas tous nuls ; il y a des documentaires et c'est en gros ce qu'on regarde et puis il y a le lecteur DVD et c'est bien pratique d'avoir une t&#233;l&#233; pour le brancher dessus  (&#231;a fait moins de bruit que l'ordi et c'est plus pratique quand on est trois &#224; regarder le m&#234;me film).

Il y a encore des trucs int&#233;ressants &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; mais je comprends tr&#232;s bien d'une part qu'on puisse s'en passer, d'autre part qu'on veuille s'en passer et c'est clair que &#231;a peut lib&#233;rer du temps. (Bon, c'est pas encore demain que la t&#233;l&#233; m'emp&#234;chera de lire )

PS par contre, la pub et le journal t&#233;l&#233;vis&#233;, je suis un peu r&#233;tif : c'est zapping imm&#233;diat (sauf les r&#233;gionales quand, assez rarement la t&#233;l&#233; a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; allum&#233;e &#224; ce moment-l&#224


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Je suis une ex accro &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; ... Je ne pouvais pas m'en passer, je pouvais tout regarder, je mangeais devant la t&#233;l&#233;, je fumais beaucoup devant aussi ... bref s'en &#233;tait maladif. Un jour on m'a dit plus de t&#233;l&#233;, &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; dur, 3 ans sans zapette dans la main, j'ai alors trouv&#233; une substitution Internet ... 
Et je viens de me rendre compte que j'&#233;tais gu&#233;rie ! Parce que j'ai re-eus la t&#233;l&#233;. Alors comme tout addict, j'ai repris la zapette qui a trouv&#233; sa place dans ma main tr&#232;s facilement et ... l&#224; horreur j'y arrivais plus, je me suis mis &#224; critiquer dans ma t&#234;te chaque minutes t&#233;l&#233;visuelles, un enfer, je tenais plus la cadence, des crises de larmes, je bavais partout ... et j'ai &#233;teins la t&#233;l&#233; dans un tremblement.

Et je l'ai pas rallum&#233; ou alors seulement quand je sais qu'il y a quelque chose &#224; voir et encore quand je suis au courant.

Je suis gu&#233;rie.

Par contre si y'a la guerre, une bombe atomique, une tsunami, une &#233;pid&#233;mie de peste ect .. auriez vous la gentillesse de vous me pr&#233;venir par MP s'il vous plait histoire de savoir &#224; temps si je dois faire quelque chose pour ma survie. Merci.


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> On a l'impression, à te lire, que ceux qui ont une télé sont tous forcément des gens décérébrés, très facilement manipulables, et dénués de tous sens critique.



Non non, désolé si j'ai laissé entendre ça : je voulais surtout dire que la télé, quoi qu'on en dise, quoi que l'on en fasse et même avec une distance certaine, influe sur notre sens critique justement... ça ne suffit pas à décérérbrer n'importe qui mais encore une fois - d'où l'éventuel intérêt de ma position un peu tranchée  - c'est la télé, par sa présence même parfois, qui définit une certaine normalité par rapport à laquelle on se positionne.

Fais l'essai, disons au moins trois mois sans télé à portée de main, pas même à ton domicile, sans la regarder une seule fois, et reprends-là : tu verras que la moindre annonce de speakerine te paraîtra une insulte à ton humanité... 

Et puis je m'inclus dans les décérébrés manipulables, hein :style:, mais c'est parce que je suis fragile, au fond :love:!


----------



## krystof (13 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> Et puis je m'inclus dans les décérébrés manipulables, hein :style:, mais c'est parce que je suis fragile, au fond :love:!



Exactement pareil pour moi. Depuis que je fréquente le forum MacG, j'ai au moins perdu 10 de Q.I.

Du coup, je me retrouve avec un Q.I. négatif.


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> j'ai alors trouvé une substitution Internet ...



_et ça, ça ne te pose aucun souci ? _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Je ne dirais pas que c'est de la propagande, mais c'est surtout l&#224; pour nous &#233;viter de trop refl&#233;chir, comme les rires pr&#233;enregistr&#233;s dans les s&#233;ries am&#233;ricaines : on te montre quand c'est dr&#244;le, quand c'est &#233;mouvant, etc... T'as juste &#224; te laisser porter, affal&#233; comme une merde dans ton canap&#233;, ta bi&#232;re &#224; la main.




En fait, ce n'est pas tout &#224; fait le cas pour les s&#233;ries am&#233;ricaines. Alors que c'est tout &#224; fait vrai pour les s&#233;ries AB. 
Les s&#233;ries am&#233;ricaines d'humour, comme par exemple les tr&#232;s embl&#233;matiques FRIENDS ou Sienfield, sont enregistr&#233;es en direct et avec du public. Et justement, ce sont les r&#233;actions du public qui sont enregistr&#233;s pendant le tournage puis inclus dans le montage. 
C'est d'ailleurs ce qui fait la force de ces s&#233;ries. Il peut arriver que des sc&#232;nes soient r&#233;&#233;crites &#224; ce moment-l&#224; si l'effet escompt&#233; n'arrive pas. 
La s&#233;rie fran&#231;aise, H, avait fait de m&#234;me. Avec moins de succ&#232;s, mais c'est peut-&#234;tre li&#233; au fait que b&#233;nabar &#233;tait un des co-auteurs de cette s&#233;rie.


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Voil&#224;, histoire de donner l'illusion d'un semblant de qualit&#233; &#224; la m&#233;diocrit&#233; ambiante...


Moi je dis comme dans l'arene aux temps des gladiateurs 

Pouce vers le dessus ou dessous... :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> En fait, ce n'est pas tout à fait le cas pour les séries américaines. Alros que c'est tout à fait vrai pour les séries AB.
> Les séries américaines d'humour, comme par exemple les très emblématiques FRIENDS ou Sienfield, sont enregistrées en direct et avec du public. Et justement, ce sont les réactions du public qui sont enregistrés pendant le tournage puis inclus dans le montage.



Oui, je sais, mais elles sont peu nombreuses, même aux Etats Unis, à fonctionner comme ça.
Laisse moi faire mes généralités tranquille, toi!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4088983 a dit:
			
		

> _et ça, ça ne te pose aucun souci ? _



comme pour la télé : à moi non, aux autres oui !  



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> La série française, H, avait fait de même. Avec moins de succès, mais c'est peut-être lié au fait que bénabar était un des co-auteurs de cette série.



Mais nooonnn Benabar c'est un chanteur engagé, il est juste incompris


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oui, je sais, mais elles sont peu nombreuses, même aux Etats Unis, à fonctionner comme ça.
> Laisse moi faire mes généralités tranquille, toi!


Je dois dire que j'ai un peu l&#226;ch&#233; l'affaire des soaps depuis l'arriv&#233;e de 24h. Gniii. :love:


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Gniii. :love:



t'as acheté la nouvelle console de jeu ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> t'as achet&#233; la nouvelle console de jeu ?


C'est ce que je me disais l'autre jour &#224; propos de la Wii. &#231;a fait plus de 10 ans que j'ai plus de consoles de jeu&#8230; je me suis arr&#234;t&#233; &#224; la nintendo64. 

Mais le Gameplay de cette satan&#233;e console &#224; l'air tellement g&#233;nial que je me laisserai bien tenter. :love:


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mais le Gameplay de cette satanée console à l'air tellement génial que je me laisserai bien tenter. :love:



:hein: mouais... c'est un coup à racheter une télé ça ---> niet !


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> :hein: mouais... c'est un coup &#224; racheter une t&#233;l&#233; &#231;a ---> niet !


T'sais faut pas &#234;tre cat&#233;gorique comme &#231;a non plus.
Tu peux avoir une t&#233;l&#233; et pas de fil d'antenne.
Un pote &#224; moi fait &#231;a, sa t&#233;l&#233; lui sert juste &#224; regarder des films qu'il loue &#224; l'occasion, ou que certaines bonnes poires lui pr&#234;tent... 
Sans jamais arriver &#224; les r&#233;cup&#233;rer. 
Mais je m'&#233;loigne du sujet.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'sais faut pas &#234;tre cat&#233;gorique comme &#231;a non plus.
> Tu peux avoir une t&#233;l&#233; et pas de fil d'antenne.
> Un pote &#224; moi fait &#231;a, sa t&#233;l&#233; lui sert juste &#224; regarder des films qu'il loue &#224; l'occasion, ou que certaines bonnes poires lui pr&#234;tent...
> Sans jamais arriver &#224; les r&#233;cup&#233;rer.
> Mais je m'&#233;loigne du sujet.


Mais c'est toi qui a ma VHS&#169; de Rambo IV!


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'sais faut pas être catégorique comme ça non plus.
> Tu peux avoir une télé et pas de fil d'antenne.
> Un pote à moi fait ça, sa télé lui sert juste à regarder des films qu'il loue à l'occasion, ou que certaines bonnes poires lui prêtent... Sans jamais arriver à les récupérer.



1 ) quand je dis *NON* c'est *NON*. Pas télé. Apus, fini, pas télé ! 'pénib d'insister comme ça alors !!! :hein:  Une télé restera toujours une télé. Même transformée en cage à hamsters ou en sèche-cheveux... J'en veux pas c'est tout merdre à la fin ! 

2 ) tu donnes, injustement, une bien piètre image du téléphobe en sous-entendant que c'est un voleur de DVD... alors que ce n'est en général qu'un maladroit téléchargeur de divix !


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Décembre 2006)

Moi c'était à la messe je savais jamais quand il fallait se lever et j'étais toujours à contre-temps, bon y'avait pas de chauffeur de salle aussi ça aidait pas...

Maintenant je vais plus à la messe pour pas avoir l'air con... messie...


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> 1 ) quand je dis *NON* c'est *NON*. Pas télé. Apus, fini, pas télé ! 'pénib d'insister comme ça alors !!! :hein:  Une télé restera toujours une télé. Même transformée en cage à hamsters ou en sèche-cheveux... J'en veux pas c'est tout merdre à la fin !



Bien d'accord avec toi  la teloche c'est naze, c'est pour les bobos...  

Je n'ai rien de particulier contre la television mis a part la qualite tres mediocre de ce qu'on peut y voir...

Depuis que j'ai quite mes vieux je n'en ai pas et n'en veut pas. Cela dit j'ai effectivement deja remarque a quel point les applaudissements etaient exageres... C'est un peu pareil avec les rires dans les betes feuilletons/series a la con... (dans certains on allait meme jusqu'a donner des cocktails aux spectateurs pour les derider)
Il m'arrive d'ailleurs de trouver le public de certaines emissions assez naze, voir meme bien lourd dans ses reactions stereotypees par le "chauffeur" (citons par exemple le jeu minable "Septante et un" qui passe sur RTL Belgique tous les soirs), enfin, y a du boulot pour relever le niveau quoi...


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Bien d'accord avec toi  la teloche c'est naze, c'est pour les bobos...
> 
> Je n'ai rien de particulier contre la television mis a part la qualite tres mediocre de ce qu'on peut y voir...
> 
> ...



Euh là tu peux m'expliquer : parce que pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas la télé, tu as l'air bien au courant. En tous cas, t'en sais plus que moi qui l'ai  (évidemment il n'y a pas les mêms émissions, enfin le même nom d'émission en France et en Gelbique mais ces émissions à claques, ça fait un moment que je n'en ai pas vues, non qu'il n'y en ait pas, mais je ne les regarde pas, même pour être sûr qu'il y a la claque )


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2006)

Il m'arrive d'aller chez des amis qui eux ont la television, bien souvent j'ai droit a leur zapping, il m'arrive aussi de visiter mes vieux et la bas, c'est pas mieux :rateau:

Personnellement, j'aime les programmes de qualite tels que les documentaires ou les choses reellement interessantes... Il m'arrive cependant, de devoir "subir" de temps en temps des trucs comme la Star Ac (ou les emissions ou y a de la claques  comme tu dis :love: ) lorsque je visite quelques amis, c'est assez comique de voir d'ailleurs a quel point certaines (de ces emissions a claque :love: ) frollent vraiment le ridicule... (je ne sais plus qui chantait en duo comme un pingouin avec Bruel, en train de s'etripper les cordes vocales et de faire un vrai massacre en direct, y a 2 semaines sur TF1... :sick: - vraiment du mauvais gout...)

Mais ce que je n'aime vraiment pas, c'est le public "mouton" qui suit le mouvement de la foule et qui hue betement (on pourrait dire en beuglant d'ailleurs) le candidat parce qu'il a mal repondu (comme si eux connaissaient la reponse, huhu  m'etonnerais pour pas mal d'entre eux d'ailleurs etant donne un niveau generalement tres bas dans ces emissions de choix), je trouve pas ca tres fair-play (ni respectueux mais bon, c'est du show quoi  )... 

Enfin.. je vais arreter de vous bassiner... c'est une question de choix et d'opinion et nous ne sommes pas dans le forum adequat pour commencer un debat


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Il m'arrive d'aller chez des amis


 
Menteuse, si tu es sur le forum, c'est que comme nous, tu n'as pas d'amis !


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2006)

Ben toi, on peux decidement rien te cacher Sonny


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

J'ai la télé.
Je regarde toutes les conneries psycho_réalité qui passent (avec une préférence pour M6, c'est plus mon style de trash que les paillettes TF1).

Et alors ?

Je comprends la position de quetzalk, j'ai failli avoir la même.
Et puis, je me suis rendu compte que dans *mon *envie de me passer de télé, il y avait beaucoup d'_attitude_ - parce que c'est tout de même plus classe, plus intelligent, plus je_suis_un_dandy de ne pas avoir de télé (même mieux que le "j'ai la télé mais je ne regarde que Arte" qui déchire déjà sa mère grave).
Alors...

...Ben alors, j'ai décidé d'assumer ma part de beaufferie_plouc et de continuer à regarder des merdes !
Mais je me dit que je suis conscient que ce sont des merdes, c'est déjà ça.

Et pour les applaudissements et les standing ovations, ça suit une évolution vers le vide que je constate malheureusement depuis longtemps dans le vocabulaire.
Dans un monde ou taper du pied dans un ballon est un acte "historique" ou "légendaire", on peut bien applaudir les blagues de Ruquier (à défaut d'en rire)


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et puis, je me suis rendu compte que dans *mon *envie de me passer de t&#233;l&#233;, il y avait beaucoup d'_attitude_ - parce que c'est tout de m&#234;me plus classe, plus intelligent, plus je_suis_un_dandy de ne pas avoir de t&#233;l&#233; (m&#234;me mieux que le "j'ai la t&#233;l&#233; mais je ne regarde que Arte" qui d&#233;chire d&#233;j&#224; sa m&#232;re grave)



Je vois ou tu veux en venir 

C'etait une envie aussi a la base (de me passer de teloche), et puis surtout le probleme du manque de fonds que j'avais a ce moment-la  mais je me suis vite rendue compte que c'etait tres bien sans et j'ai continue sur cette lancee...


----------



## jupiter (13 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Bien d'accord avec toi  la teloche c'est naze, c'est pour les bobos...
> 
> Je n'ai rien de particulier contre la television mis a part la qualite tres mediocre de ce qu'on peut y voir...
> 
> ...



je suis  d'accord avec &#231;a, et aussi, je me dis, si ils font &#231;a, c'est parce que &#231;a sert le produit qu'ils vendent, qu'ils ont fait des &#233;tudes pouss&#233;es pour &#233;tablir cette sorte de standard qu'on retrouve dans plein d'&#233;missions. Donc je me dis que &#231;a doit etre une strat&#233;gie de marketing , de com, qui dit que c'est plus rentable pour l'&#233;mission de faire 5 secondes d'applaudissements tous les 30 secondes.
Ca en est &#224; un point, ou un invit&#233; peut meme pas tenir un propos complexe, il est oblig&#233; de s'exprimer par slogan, par raccourcis, par le minimum. C'est comme la mort de la parole, du d&#233;bat.
Si tu connais l'&#233;mission de laurent ruquier a 19 heures, ils arr&#234;tent pas d'applaudir, m&#234;me un propos anodin ou une id&#233;e basique, qui si tu l'entendais dans une conversation te semblerait compl&#232;tement vaseuse.
Et &#231;a me fait un peu penser , -toutes proportions gard&#233;es, &#224; 1984, ou t'as des hauts parleurs dans les rues, qui diffusent en boucle des &#233;missions de radio, comme un esp&#232;ce de matraquage sonore auquel on ne peut pas &#233;chapper, pour assourdir toute conversation et pour donner &#224; l'esprit l'illusion qu'il est occup&#233;, qu'il est distrait par quelque chose, qui n'est en fait que du bruit.
Je me demande si la publicit&#233; (car en fait ces &#233;missions ne font rien d'autres que de faire de la publicit&#233,  n'a pas dupliqu&#233; ses m&#233;thodes sur les m&#233;thodes de manipulation des masses qu'on retrouve chez Orwell.
Le probl&#232;me, c'est que les politiques sont souvent invit&#233;s dans ces &#233;missions, et parce qu'ils sont plus victimes de ce systeme que coupable, ils adaptent leur propos, l'&#233;dulcorent , l'as&#233;ptisent, le compacte pour ne pas risquer de se mettre &#224; dos le jugement de la vox populi qui s&#233;vit sur les bancs des spectateurs. Ils sont pas dans la p&#233;dagogie, ou dans l'explication de leur id&#233;es, ils sont dans la publicit&#233; de leur discours, malgr&#233;s eux je pense.
Ca peut para&#238;tre un peu tir&#233; par les cheveux car on m'objectera que je peux toujours &#233;teindre ma t&#233;l&#233;vision, ou passer sur un documentaire animalier, ou un film, cela dit. 
je trouve pas &#231;a tres sain pour l'intelligence du spectateur, surtout que j'ai l'impression que le dispositif de ces talks-shows d&#233;borde , parce qu'ils rencontent du succ&#232;s, sur le format traditionnel des d&#233;bats politiques.
Dernier exemple en date, un d&#233;bat dimanche dans l'&#233;mission Ripostes ou Sarkozy devaient s'affronter &#224; ces contradicteurs. Il n'y avait pas d'applaudissements, mais le dispositif &#233;tait le m&#234;me que dans l'&#233;mission de Fogiel, de type Talk-show.
R&#233;sultat, une cacophonie, des phrases de trois secondes, des prises de paroles intempestives, un brouhaha et au final j'ai rien compris de ce que voulaient vraiment dire les interlocuteurs de sarkozy, qui avaient pourtant certainement beaucoup de choses &#224; lui objecter.
Donc il y eu un d&#233;bat mais &#224; y bien regarder, y'a pas eu de d&#233;bat, juste l'illusion d'un d&#233;bat.
Peut &#234;tre je m'&#233;gare, ou peut etre je suis un peu parano, mais quand je regarde la t&#233;l&#233;vision, j'ai de plus en plus l'impression qu'on se fout de ma gueule, qu'on essaie de me vendre des slogans fast food alors que je voudrais entendre de vrais d&#233;bats, avec du fond.


----------



## Patamach (13 Décembre 2006)

La dernière fois je zappais et tombe sur un truc ou 2 femmes de ménage devaient nettoyer l'intérieur d'un appart en foutoir. Bon ca parait très con et ca l'est mais je n'ai pas pu m'empecher de regarder. Et vas-y que j'utilise du mr propre coupé à du génie sans bouillir pour nettoyer le plats de nouilles collé au mur ... passionnant.

Toute cette merde cathodique que je regarde vautré sur mon canapé à me goinfrer de cholesterol c'est révoltant et terminé.

J'ai dégagé le canapé.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> La dernière fois je zappais et tombe sur un truc ou 2 femmes de ménage devaient nettoyer l'intérieur d'un appart en foutoir. Bon ca parait très con et ca l'est mais je n'ai pas pu m'empecher de regarder. Et vas-y que j'utilise du mr propre coupé à du génie sans bouillir pour nettoyer le plats de nouilles collé au mur ... passionnant.
> 
> Toute cette merde cathodique que je regarde vautré sur mon canapé à me goinfrer de cholesterol c'est révoltant et terminé.
> 
> J'ai dégagé le canapé.


Et donc, tu regardes la t&#233;l&#233; sur un tabouret maintenant.


----------



## Patamach (13 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et donc, tu regardes la télé sur un tabouret maintenant.



Non non par terre comme une merde.
Mais pour les grandes occaz j'ai ma chaise longue.
La classssse.

:style:


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> Si tu connais l'émission de laurent ruquier a 19 heures, ils arrêtent pas d'applaudir, même un propos anodin ou une idée basique, qui si tu l'entendais dans une conversation te semblerait complètement vaseuse.



Ah ben Ruquier le principe est simple : 
- un mec dit un truc 
- les gens applaudissent
- un mec dit un truc 
- les gens applaudissent
- un mec dit un truc 
- les gens applaudissent
- un mec dit un truc 
- les gens applaudissent...

Ca ressemble à une sorte de tennis d'applaudissements ou un truc comme ça, à force...
Je crois que c'est lui qui détient la palme à ce niveau là quand même...

Les gens qui y assistent ils doivent avoir mal aux mains, à la fin.

Si ça se trouve ya même une sélection à l'entrée : "Bonsoir monsieur, désolé vous ne pouvez pas rentrer, vous êtes chirurgien, imaginez que vous ayez des séquelles... Suivant!"


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca ressemble à une sorte de tennis d'applaudissements ou un truc comme ça, à force...
> Je crois que c'est lui qui détient la palme à ce niveau là quand même...
> 
> Les gens qui y assistent ils doivent avoir mal aux mains, à la fin.
> ...


Tiens, Ruquier; j'ai aussi une allergie aiguë à ce type qui se prend pour une lumière finie...

en même temps "donnez au peuple ce qu'il demande..."


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> en même temps "donnez au peuple ce qu'il demande..."



Tuez-les tous! Ça fera du bien à la couche d'ozone et aux ours blancs!


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Menteuse, si tu es sur le forum, c'est que comme nous, tu n'as pas d'amis !



J'en ai bien encore quelques-uns mais on se voit rarement et ils ne regardent pas la starac  (enfin au moins quand j'y suis )


----------



## Nephou (14 Décembre 2006)

_d&#232;s fois c&#8217;est fatigant ce bordel&#8230; si&#8230; si&#8230; bon la premi&#232;re r&#233;ponse qui me vient est hors charte, je lis tout &#231;a et passe la serpill&#232;re&#8230; j&#8217;esp&#232;re que vous penserez au pourboire un jour 


bon&#8230; 44 messages en moins pour divers raisons&#8230; z&#8217;aviez qu&#8217;&#224; pas me faire tout relire
_


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Décembre 2006)

T'aurais pu laisser celui ou j'avais marqué "chatte" en rouge...


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _dès fois cest fatigant ce bordel si si bon la première réponse qui me vient est hors charte, je lis tout ça et passe la serpillère jespère que vous penserez au pourboire un jour
> 
> 
> bon 44 messages en moins pour divers raisons zaviez quà pas me faire tout relire
> _



44 messages, et pourtant y'avait pas de nantais dans l'histoire... 

On applaudit nephou, s'il vous plait.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2006)

Moi, j'ai la t&#233;l&#233;, mais c'est juste pour me faire plaisir quand les choses vont mal (pour moi), je l'allume, et reste une 1/2 heure devant. Vous ne pouvez pas imaginer le sentiment de pl&#233;nitude qui m'envahit ... Quand je l'&#233;teint. Un peu comme ce type qui prenait ses chaussures deux pointures trop petites juste pour avoir le plaisir de les retirer le soir !


----------



## jupiter (14 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> Le problème, AMHA, n'est pas de savoir si il existe des trucs bien à la télé (car il y en a !), mais de reposer entièrement le problème de la *place* que l'on fait à la télé : place dans sa vie, son salon, son emploi du temps, sa vie familiale, son cerveau (consciemment et inconsciemment). Place que l'immense majorité des résidents du monde occidental, au moins, considère être la *normalité* (aaaah le regard vaguement gêné et condescendant de nombreuses personnes se disant "libres" et "intellectuelles" quand on leur dit qu'on n'a pas chez soi un tel appareil... ).
> 
> Après réflexion et diverses expérience j'ai conclu que je n'avais *aucunement besoin* d'avoir une télé chez moi (contrairement à une douche ou un lave-linge, voire aujourd'hui un ordinateur) , que ça prend beaucoup de place, que c'est moche (l'appareil), que ça m'apporte très peu de moments de satisfaction pour, en échange, beaucoup d'exposition involontaire à de la publicité (commerciale ou politique ), que même en étant prudent-éclairé-moi-on-me-la-fait-pas et en regardant TF1 une heure par trimestre ça orientait quand même certains de mes choix, certaines de mes inquiétudes, certains de mes centres d'intérêt dans ma vie ou concernant l'actualité. Et que malgré tout, insidieusement, la télé a (avait...) un effet sur ma vie aussi bêtement qu'en m'incitant à différer un coup de téléphone, à rentrer plus tôt du marché ou toute autre adaptation de mon rythme à un horaire de diffusion. Ou en me montrant des flaques de sang "d'archive" pour m'éclairer sur la complexité des enjeux au Proche-Orient. Ou en regardant avec affection les nouveaux Danette à la crème de litchi façon Tatin, la prochaine fois que je ferai les courses.
> 
> ...



C'est pas idiot ton raisonnement. C'est vrai que la télé, c'est pour beaucoup de gens, une sorte de nouvelle horloge vidéo-biologique qui formate le quotidien: Les dessins animés des enfants le matin, le film de 20 h30, les émissions acess prime-time quand on rentre du boulot.
 Tu résistes au matraquage et à la 'négativité' à laquelle t'expose la télévision, mais en même temps , tu viens sur le web, ou tu n'es plus un spectateur passif mais un témoin actif de ton temps.
c'est tout à fait respectable en tout cas.


----------



## maxpower (14 Décembre 2006)

Moi la télé je ne la regarde quasiment jamais, a part un match de foot tout les 3 mois et les guignols tout les mois , mais ce qui me fait le plus rire c'est qu'on critique la télé pour ses vertus addictive, mais qu'on est quasiment tous des camés du web.

- C'est pas moi qu'est drogué c'est l'autre, moi je suis pas accro j'arrete quand je veux

- Et si tu arretais aujourd'hui???

- Je pourrais effectivement, mais la j'ai pleins de trucs a faire super mega important, mais franchement je m'en passe quand je veux:love:, par contre j'en connais des vrais accros, crois moi c'est totalement différent.


----------



## jugnin (14 Décembre 2006)

maxpower a dit:


> Moi la télé je ne la regarde quasiment jamais, a part un match de foot tout les 3 mois et les guignols tout les mois , mais ce qui me fait le plus rire c'est qu'on critique la télé pour ses vertus addictive, mais qu'on est quasiment tous des camés du web.
> 
> - C'est pas moi qu'est drogué c'est l'autre, moi je suis pas accro j'arrete quand je veux
> 
> ...



T'aurais pas participé à la dernière campagne (télévisuelle) anti-alcool toi ?



_L'abus de MacGé est dangereux pour la santé. A utiliser avec modération ._


----------



## maxpower (14 Décembre 2006)

D'ailleurs il commence a exister des centres de desintoxication pour les netusers completement accro:love:.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

maxpower a dit:


> D'ailleurs il commence a exister des centres de desintoxication pour les netusers completement accro:love:.



J'ai lut un article o&#249; ils disaient que des psy soignaient par Email et par le biais de forum (v&#233;ridique).


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Décembre 2006)

Sans rire, il y a des gens tellement accros sur ce forum qu'il faut parfois les bannir pour qu'ils puissent avancer dans leur travail...   (ils le demandent meme parfois d'eux-meme pour etre sur...)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Sans rire, il y a des gens tellement accros sur ce forum qu'il faut parfois les bannir pour qu'ils puissent avancer dans leur travail...   (ils le demandent meme parfois d'eux-meme pour etre sur...)



Ben c'est à dire que si j'avais du travail la question se poserait peut être, même sûrement  
(ouais mais ils reviennent sous un autre pseudo non ? ...)


----------



## maxpower (14 Décembre 2006)

Je demande bien qu'on me supprime PES pour que je travaille:love:, le pire c'est que ça ne me dérange pas plus que ça sur la longue durée, mais dés que je reprends, j'ai souvent le reflex ordi quand j'ai rien a faire, mais souvent je suis super excité pendant quelques jours, je pense qu'on a tous plus ou moins vécu ça.

En faite c'est surtout quand on se fait chier, genre l'été quand je part 3 semaines sans ordi, je n'y pense même pas parce que je m'occupe etc etc, mais quand tu rentres chez toi, que t'as pas grand chose a faire, qu'il fait froid dehors , que t'as la flemme de tout c'est dur de résister.

D'ailleurs le net commence a inquiéter pas mal de monde, genre les collégiens passent souvent plus de temps a parler sur msn avec leurs copaines qu'a les voir en vrai etc etc, bref quand le vie virtuel prend le dessus sur la vie réel, c'est la qu'on se dit qu'on est de ouf:love:.

La télé c'est pareil ça devient un reflex quand on a rien a faire, quand on va sur les forums on est souvent sur le net etc, donc la télé on s'en fou un peu, mais si on avait pas le net et pas d'ordi, on ferait quoi???? ba bien souvent allumage de télé, pour regarder une émission qui ne vaut pas un cachou, avec tout les stéréotypes de chaque catégorie d'individu ( le gay tapette( tres tres a la mode, avec steevy et toutes la cliques, super la vision de l'homo ) , le rebeu violent, la blonde unineurone, le black stone, le blanc beauf ou un peur raciste sur les bords, etc etc c'est toujours la même chose ).
C'est de la merde en boite qu'on nous vends le prix d'une boite de caviar.


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Décembre 2006)

maxpower a dit:


> ...mais si on avait pas le net et pas d'ordi, on ferait quoi????



On jouerait tous ensemble au Rami


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Je suis un TV addict,
ma vie se passe dans le tube cathodique,
J'en peux plus, je suis accroc,
c'en est trop,
mes plombs vont sauter bientôt.





Allez, tout le monde, les mains bien en vue sur le buzzer, vous avez trente seconde pour faire les maillons forts et me dire qui chantait ça.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Niagara

Merci google  

J'ai gagné quoi Ponk ?


----------



## da capo (14 Décembre 2006)

Une standing ovation ?​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Ah...

Odr&#233;,
sous vos applaudissement !


(t'es venue avec ton papa et ta manan ?)


----------



## Patamach (14 Décembre 2006)

Une semaine sur l'île de la tentation avec BackCat, Amok et Nephou.

:afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Une semaine sur l'&#238;le de la tentation avec BackCat, Amok et Nephou.
> 
> :afraid:



L'&#238;le de la lapidation, alors.


Ou l'&#238;le de la mod&#233;ration :
4 modos sont enferm&#233;s sur une &#238;le d&#233;serte avec une vingtaine de posteurs choisis pour leurs qualit&#233;s qui doivent, dix jours durant, leur parler sans int&#233;ruption.
Le dernier a vouloir rester, malgr&#233; tout, mod&#233;rateur, a gagn&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Une standing ovation ?​



Merci  

(Je tenais &#224; dire que nous rendons hommage par le titre de ce fil &#224; Jacques Martin alors qu'il n'est pas mort  )



PonkHead a dit:


> Ah...
> 
> Odr&#233;,
> sous vos applaudissement !
> ...



Non ils m'ont laiss&#233;s devant la porte du studio avec pour mission de rapporter le gros lot, les enfoir&#233;s !



Patamach a dit:


> Une semaine sur l'&#238;le de la tentation avec BackCat, Amok et Nephou.
> 
> :afraid:



Ah ben c'est mes parents qui vont &#234;tre content ...


----------



## da capo (14 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ah ben c'est mes parents qui vont être content ...



Ils désespère de te voir te caser avec quelqu'un ? 

Qu'on relance "Tournez manège" !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Ils d&#233;sesp&#232;re de te voir te caser avec quelqu'un ?
> 
> Qu'on relance "Tournez man&#232;ge" !



Ils vont &#234;tre contents = &#231;a fait un moins de colonie gratos, tout frais payer 

Ce qu'ils d&#233;sep&#232;rent c'est de ne pas s'&#234;tre cas&#233;s eux - m&#234;me  

"Tournez m&#233;nage" aussi version les inconnus&#169; : c'&#233;tait m&#234;me plus vrai que vrai.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Une semaine sur l'île de la tentation avec BackCat, Amok et Nephou.
> 
> :afraid:


'cul&#233; !


----------



## Diablovic (14 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4090663 a dit:
			
		

> 'cul&#233; !


Vaseline fournie ou les candidats devront se d&#233;brouiller avec de l'huile de coco ?  

j'ai l'impression que je vais me prendre une censure ou un ban, donc d&#233;sol&#233; d'avance si j'ai d&#233;pass&#233; les bornes.


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> L'île de la lapidation, alors.
> 
> 
> Ou l'île de la modération :
> ...


_
aucun des premiers modérateurs du bar ne l'est resté... mais à l'époque, point de nioubes : que des dents vives et acérées ! _


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Pour moi &#231;a va &#234;tre simple&#8230; je suis sourd.


----------



## Patamach (14 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ou l'île de la modération :
> 4 modos sont enfermés sur une île déserte avec une vingtaine de posteurs choisis pour leurs qualités qui doivent, dix jours durant, leur parler sans intéruption.
> Le dernier a vouloir rester, malgré tout, modérateur, a gagné.



Un nouveau jeu pour remplacer le chateau en ruine ou les bijoux de la castafiore?


----------



## Patamach (14 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4090698 a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ça va être simple je suis sourd.



Tu devrais bien "t'entendre" avec toumaï alors.


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)

_


Patamach a dit:



			Tu devrais bien "t'entendre" avec toumaï alors.




Cliquez pour agrandir...



après, malgré la surdité, il reste toujours des incompatibilités... 
_


----------



## da capo (14 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4090717 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> après, malgré la surdité, il reste toujours des incompatibilités...
> _



Pourtant un dicton ne dit-il pas que chaque trou trouvera sa cheville ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Ouais&#8230; Mais c'est &#233;crit nulle part que &#231;a doit &#234;tre la mienne !


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)

_


starmac a dit:



			Pourtant un dicton ne dit-il pas que chaque trou trouvera sa cheville ?
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


on dit aussi que chaque arête trouvera son rabot... 

_


----------



## da capo (14 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4090726 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais Mais c'est écrit nulle part que ça doit être la mienne !



Je vais relire la charte, il doit y avoir un paragraphe là dessus...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

&#199;a devait &#234;tre pour Amok. Je ne vois pas d'autre solution.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4090698 a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ça va être simple&#8230; je suis sourd.


Alors, tu seras première dauphine !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Allez-y !!!!! 

J'attends que quelqu'un poste l'avatar de Touma&#239; ou on passe tout de suite aux sardines &#224; l'huile ?


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2006)

Toumai est une sardine ??? :rateau:

Depuis que j'ai la freebox v5&#169;, je me suis remis &#224; regarder un peu la t&#233;loche. C'est que y'a plein de films &#224; voir, parfois. L'autre soir, j'ai regard&#233; RTL9, par exemple. Une exp&#233;rience in&#233;dite. Mais y'avait, &#224; la suite, Bienvenue &#224; Gattaca et le Dracula de Coppola.

Vu comme &#231;a, j'aime bien la t&#233;l&#233;. Mais je ne comprends pas comment on peut regarder le reste, les talks shows, les access prime time, les prime time. Hier, par exemple, j'avais envie d'image, et y'avait rien de rien. Ben je me suis mat&#233; 4 &#233;pisodes d'ergo proxy. 


Ceci dit, si quelqu'un peut me dire sur quelle chaine allemande, suisse ou autrichienne je peux mater le ski en direct, &#231;a m'int&#233;resse. Y'a pas eurosport, sur la freebox.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Mais je ne comprends pas comment on peut regarder le reste, les talks shows, les access prime time, les prime time.


La question n'est pas comment, mais pourquoi.

Comment, c'est facile, il suffit de rester assis devant, les yeux ouverts - tu peux le faire.

Alors, pourquoi ?
Moi, c'est pour me défouler.
Je les regarde, je les pourris, je leur décharge dessus toute la rage accumulée au cours de la journée.
Le sport pour le corps, les crétins du bocal pour la tête - mes yogas à moi.

Et puis, c'est totalement inofensif pour eux.
Alors...


----------



## Patamach (14 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> je leur décharge dessus toute la rage accumulée au cours de la journée.



J'ai entendu dire que c'est pour cette raison que Clara Morgane a arrété le X.



Sinon la TV n'a aucun intérêt en ce qui me concerne si elle n'est pas reliée à un ordi ou lecteur de salon. 
Le choix de passer sa daube ou son caviar quand on le désire ça c'est mon petit luxe.

Même si des fois un bon téléfilm des familles sur M6 avec cancer, tromperies et cascades ca me détend la neuronne.


----------



## quetzalk (14 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je les regarde, je les pourris, je leur décharge dessus toute la rage accumulée au cours de la journée.



Ca rejoint ce qu'on disait tout à l'heure : avant internet, y avait pas de trolls, les gens se défoulaient en regardant Dallas  . Et puis Mourousi, Platini, Denise Fabre... 

Faudrait comme un équivalent de soap ou de Fogiel du net pour apaiser l'aigreur des guerriers des forums...    ça éviterait du taf aux modos non ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2006)

Attention! Pas touche &#224; Denise Fabre, je lui dois ma premi&#232;re errection! 

Bah oui, les enfants sont bien des perverts polymorphes non?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> Ca rejoint ce qu'on disait tout à l'heure : avant internet, y avait pas de trolls, les gens se défoulaient en regardant Dallas  . Et puis Mourousi, Platini, Denise Fabre...
> 
> Faudrait comme un équivalent de soap ou de Fogiel du net pour apaiser l'aigreur des guerriers des forums...    ça éviterait du taf aux modos non ?


Ben non... Tout fonctionne bien. Les pires deviennent modos, voil&#224; tout


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> On jouerait tous ensemble au Rami



Certainement. Mais le ferait-on à poil, comme nous le faisons pour poster sur macG?


----------



## quetzalk (14 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> C'est vrai que la télé, c'est pour beaucoup de gens, une sorte de nouvelle horloge vidéo-biologique qui formate le quotidien: Les dessins animés des enfants le matin, le film de 20 h30, les émissions acess prime-time quand on rentre du boulot.



Et on écourte le week-end chez les potes ou chez mamie pour pas rater le début du fiilm  :mouais: :rateau: ! Sans se demander à aucun moment si ça suit une logique ou un désir à soi... Bref.

Sinon pour le côté addictif oui bien sûr... pour ma part j'ai pas attendu internet pour passer des nuits à jouer à des jeux plus ou moins débiles, en laissant passer l'heure du repas, etc... et ça dès mon ZX 81 (cherchez pas vous étiez pas nés). L'écran induit ça, quel que soit le programme qui y défile, et ça permet de pas penser. J'ai remarqué d'ailleurs que j'ai eu des périodes d'addiction à l'ordi en général, web ou pas, juste avant des périodes de créativité ou des étapes importantes, comme si ménager une période sans trop penser laissait mûrir quelque chose à l'intérieur  . 

Mais addiction pour addiction, une différence fondamentale avec la télé c'est qu'on maîtrise le contenu à défaut de maîtriser le temps qu'on y passe : si je trouve un site web débile, ou avec une présentation outrancièrement moche, je ne vais pas passer dessus plus de trois secondes, alors que devant une émission consternante on va facilement rester une demi-heure parce qu'on pense écouter ce qu'a à dire un des invités, parce qu'on laisse allumé en faisant autre chose dans la pièce etc... et ça ça change tout, l'image influence et devient normative quoi qu'elle montre, c'est pas pour rien que pour vendre un produit on met "VU A LA TELE" dessus, ça désigne une évidence, une normalité, ça valide l'intérêt, ça rend obligatoire (ou tolérable) la chose...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Certainement. Mais le ferait-on à poil, comme nous le faisons pour poster sur macG?


Non, là j'ai mis mon ensemble en cuir tomate et je m'apprête à regarder "envoyé spécial" pour fantasmer tranquille sur les deux frigos qui la présentent.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> si je trouve un site web d&#233;bile, ou avec une pr&#233;sentation outranci&#232;rement moche, je ne vais pas passer dessus plus de trois secondes...


 
La preuve que non,


----------



## katelijn (14 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non, là j'ai mis mon ensemble en cuir tomate et je m'apprête à regarder "envoyé spécial" pour fantasmer tranquille sur les deux frigos qui la présentent.



C'est foutue! Plus jamais je ne les regarderais de la même façon.


----------



## quetzalk (14 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4091017 a dit:
			
		

> Ben non... Tout fonctionne bien. Les pires deviennent modos, voilà tout



ah... je comprends mieux alors


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2006)

C'est vrai que les applaudissements dans les &#233;missions de t&#233;l&#233; sont bidons : les spectateurs sont conditionn&#233;s par le chauffeur de salle. Mais il y a pire : les rires enregistr&#233;s dont on saupoudre all&#232;grement certains programmes. En particulier feu les sitcoms d'AB, exemple : "H&#233;l&#232;ne et les gar&#231;ons", que j'avoue avoir regard&#233; parfois, mais &#224; dose hom&#233;opathique (faut pas d&#233;conner quand m&#234;me) car au second degr&#233;, voire au 15e, je trouvais &#231;a dr&#244;le (alors qu'au premier, c'&#233;tait juste consternant).


----------



## quetzalk (14 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


>


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Plus fort,
désormais tu as les invités avec idées enregistrées.
Une phrase, pouf de droite ou de gauche,
deux phrases, pouf, gentil ou méchant,
trois phrases... ah non, tiens, pas eu le temps.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2006)

Ben parfois les sitcoms a 2 balles c'est bien pratique. Je ne compte pas le nombre d'&#233;pisodes de "Vosins - Voisines" que j'ai regard&#233; &#224; 5h du mat' compl&#232;tement bourr&#233; en attendant que &#231;a cesse de tourner pour pouvoir aller me coucher


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben parfois les sitcoms a 2 balles c'est bien pratique. Je ne compte pas le nombre d'&#233;pisodes de "Vosins - Voisines" que j'ai regard&#233; &#224; 5h du mat' compl&#232;tement bourr&#233; en attendant que &#231;a cesse de tourner pour pouvoir aller me coucher


En mangeant des nouilles? :love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> En mangeant des nouilles? :love:



Nan, mais en en léchant parfois...   :love:


----------



## katelijn (15 Décembre 2006)

Avoue ... tu t'en souviens pas ...:mouais:


----------

